# AFP on windows



## BSDimwit (May 1, 2002)

Is PCmaclan the only appletalk tool for the Windows platform?


----------



## cockneygeezer (May 1, 2002)

Dear BSDimWit,

I would like to help, but you have to provide more information that what you have written.

The appletalk protocol on Windows?  Hmm...  I know that this can be done by installing 'Services for Macintosh' which is NOT installed by default on WindowsNT server and Windows 2000 Server.  I not to sure on the client side.  Use the system installer disk to install these drivers and consult your help files.

If you are not using server software and you want to connect your Mac to a client PC, I recommend you buy DAVE 3.1, which is an excellent piece of software.  This will make your Mace enable to connect to any PC, client or server and use PC printer as well.  Cost is around £70 ($100),

Hope it helps.


----------



## BSDimwit (May 1, 2002)

Thanks for the response... I didn't even know that NT had a services for Macintosh... knew about UNIX services but never really noticed the mac ones until I bought my powerbook 

Thanks again


----------



## chenly (May 1, 2002)

Thursby Software, publisher of the now much less useful (thanks to OS X) Dave, offers a sister program for Windows which allows AFP access, among other things.


----------



## hazmat (May 2, 2002)

cockneygeezer: I don't think that the Services for Mac exist for NT Workstation or 2k Pro.  But as was pointed out, for connecting to Windows shares from OS X, you don't need anything.  OS X supports SMB, with which I connect to 2k Pro shares on my PC all the time.  If you need help with that, let me/us know.


----------



## chenly (May 2, 2002)

...may I trust you're a professional of some sort, hazmat?


----------



## hazmat (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chenly _
> *...may I trust you're a professional of some sort, hazmat? *



  Well FWIW I'm a Sun Certified Solaris Sys Admin, but my take on computers and OSs is that every one does at least something better than the others, and vice versa, so I like to have them all.  I think to say only one OS is the best and the rest suck is just plain silly, and you make yourself sound absolutely ridiculous and ignorant.  Unfortunately I see way too much of that on this forum, but it doesn't surprise me in a one-OS-biased site.


----------



## yokemay (May 23, 2002)

From Hazmat: But as was pointed out, for connecting to Windows shares from OS X, you don't need anything. OS X supports SMB, with which I connect to 2k Pro shares on my PC all the time. If you need help with that, let me/us know 

Will you please give me the details on how to connect my W2K Pro with the Mac OS X Server? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hazmat (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yokemay _
> *Will you please give me the details on how to connect my W2K Pro with the Mac OS X Server?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> *



In the Finder, go to Go -> Connect to Server, and type:

smb://server_name/share_name

where 'server_name' is the name of the Windows machine you are connecting to, and share_name is the name of the shared directory.


----------



## PhilH (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *
> 
> In the Finder, go to Go -> Connect to Server, and type:
> ...



Yes, this works fine with me. Just be careful that your share_name doesn't actually contain an underscore. My share name was d_drive and it just wouldn't connect unless I removed the '_'.

It's a shame that, using this method, you can't connect to the Windows server automatically on startup.


----------



## chenly (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PhilH _
> *It's a shame that, using this method, you can't connect to the Windows server automatically on startup.*



AppleScript should take care of that.


----------

